# App Permissions



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Where can I find a list of what the different permissions mean? Does Amazon have them listed anywhere?

I'm particularly interested in "open network sockets". What does this mean?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure about the network socket permission... But, here's something I found concerning a lot of the permissions.
http://alostpacket.com/2010/02/20/how-to-be-safe-find-trusted-apps-avoid-viruses/


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't help you with a list, but network sockets just mean a connection to the Internet.

Really, Android wasn't very User friendly on this one. Each app can make one or more connections over your network. In programming, these individual connections are called sockets. Think of connecting a wire between two devices: you need a socket (just like a wall socket) on each side. By allowing the socket to be opened on the K.Fire, you also allow some other device to connect to you.

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you both for replying. 

Hadou, the link you posted has a list of some common permissions and what they mean, so gracias.

Malweth, I appreciate the explanation. That doesn't sound as bad as I thought it would, but I've passed on downloading numerous apps because users complained about this particular permission. 

Actually, I didn't read app reviews at all until I received my Fire. Now with the Free App of the Day, I've been downloading more than usual, so I always read the reviews. Most of the one-star reviews are because of permissions, so I figured I should read up on them.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

Network activity isn't bad... it's just that applications that don't need permissions could be using them in ways you don't want...

For example: a twitter app that uses the network makes complete sense. On the other hand, a solitaire app that requires network sockets might be suspicious (especially when combined with other permissions like location, camera, etc).

Luckily, with the K.Fire there aren't many dangers... no camera, no gps, no phone, no microphone, etc. An app can't compromise what doesn't exist!

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------

